# Model 39-2 trigger question



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Howdy all,

I inherited several firearms from my father and I am in the process of learning about them before I try to sell them.

I have a model 39-2 from 1976 or 1977, 9mm, blue. It seems to be in decent shape, no obvious abuse or rust or filth, just 35 years of life. The trigger is awful. With the hammer cocked, the trigger has almost a quarter of an inch of floppy travel, lightly supported by a spring, before hitting a hard point which occurs just before tripping the hammer. You can quickly take up that slack and hold the trigger at the hard point where the actual resistance begins and use that as your ready position, but it seems incredibly sloppy to me.

I am wondering if this is common to the design, or perhaps something that can be adjusted, or if it signals a problem that needs to be fixed. I don't plan to fire the weapon as I am primarily concerned with selling it to finance a college education (I gotta figure out if I like my son enough to pay all that money for him to go!) but I am wary of selling a gun that I don't trust.

Any thoughts on this trigger?
Thanks!
Gruesome

PS - please excuse my sloppy terminology. I have been away from shooting for a long time and I'm just a smidge beyond calling it a bang switch (trigger) and a spinny thing (cylinder.) I hope I described the trigger sufficiently.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My condolences on your loss.

It sounds fairly normal, as the excess trigger movement in SA mode requires a lot of "takeup" which is absent in the DA mode. If the hammer is down, you can just pull the trigger to fire the pistol, just like a DA revolver, and after the first shot, the hammer will stay cocked and the subsequent shots can be fired with the lighter SA trigger pull. The trigger pull in DA mode will be rather stiff all the way through until the pistol fines.

And if you thought the trigger pull was heavy in the SA mode, well, make sure you eat your Wheaties before you try squeezing the DA pull... :mrgreen:

By the way, the safety on this model also does duty as a decocker, so if the hammer is cocked to the rear and you put the safety lever into the "on-safe" position, the hammer will fall. This is normal, but can be a bit of a shock to folks not used to dealing with this type of pistol mechanism, so I thought I'd mention it.


----------

